# St Ninian's church..Cumbria



## Mikeymutt (Jan 14, 2017)

I visited this little church on the way to Scotland over Christmas.its pretty isolated so I took the relaxing walk over a few hills and through sheep.then it was there in a field on its own,the church was formerly an Anglican Church,with origins back to 1583.its one of the few churches built in the commonwealth of England.it shut its doors in 1977 and is now gradE one listed and under the churches conservation trust


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 14, 2017)

That's nice photographs of a quaint church. I particularly like the chair in picture 7 as it has unusual construction. No power tools in them days, all hand-made.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 14, 2017)

HDR looks good in settings like this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 14, 2017)

A little gem in the hills thanks for posting


----------



## HughieD (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy moly that's good Mikey...


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2017)

Gorgeous, I love some of the headstones.


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2017)

Proper Job Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 15, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan;337787 I particularly like the chair in picture 7 as it has unusual construction. No power tools in them days said:


> A 'designer' reading chair based around the then popular folding camp chair - the shape of the arms supposedly allowing support to the elbows when holding a heavy book/bible. Actually bloody uncomfortable unless you were the 'perfect' size for the chair. Marketed by Marples amongst others I believe, I do not know if this is the actual folding version. Sadly this and the small table/stool are probably the most modern things in the Church and came out of a factory. The box and family pews in this place on the other hand are a sight to behold, long spindles turned on treadle lathes and hand hewn timbers - a testament to the skills of local and itinerant woodworkers and joiners.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice shots you have there! Cheers for posting them up


----------



## Bonjo (Jan 16, 2017)

Relatively good nick inside ! Just needs a quick mop and dust and will be back in service.... HA
Great shots of the externals, love the forgotten grave covered in moss, looks like it is sinking


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice MM  Not seen this before. Thanks for the share.


----------



## joe roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

Amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## night crawler (Jan 17, 2017)

Quality, a great series of photos of the church, love the old box pews. Must remember the place and see if I can visit some time


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 17, 2017)

krela said:


> Gorgeous, I love some of the headstones.



Yes the Graveyard contains some real wonders of the Monumental Mason's art. Standing amongst the graves during an Autumn sunset makes you realise why the group of people who 'built' this Church chose this spot. I first visited this place on one of those 'educational' school trips that were the 'in thing' years ago when the church was still in use, my last visit was in 2012, when it was nice to see that my original memories of the site were correct and that the place was being cared for.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you all.it certainly it prob is one of the most lovely disused churches i have been too.and as ds said the views are totally stunning.well worth the walk to it


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 21, 2017)

Such a beautifully put together church and perfectly captured as always. Been a bit quietly lately for personal reasons but had to log in for that one. Loved it. Bletchley Park was amazing too. Had an unexpected trip back home recently and we nearly dropped by there on the way home but didn't bother because I didn't think anything was left because it hadn't appeared for a while. Nice work mate, proper good pics. Stained glass and grave shots were epic!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 23, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Such a beautifully put together church and perfectly captured as always. Been a bit quietly lately for personal reasons but had to log in for that one. Loved it. Bletchley Park was amazing too. Had an unexpected trip back home recently and we nearly dropped by there on the way home but didn't bother because I didn't think anything was left because it hadn't appeared for a while. Nice work mate, proper good pics. Stained glass and grave shots were epic!



Thank you breathalyser for coming on here to reply.it is a lovely one.hope you get your personal stuff sorted and get to Bletchley


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 30, 2017)

An unusual low style of church and great that its Listed!

As always great images and features captured, lovely wood and stained glass.

The flat light,grey sky and bare winter trees really adds to the atmosphere


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 30, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Yes the Graveyard contains some real wonders of the Monumental Mason's art. Standing amongst the graves during an Autumn sunset makes you realise why the group of people who 'built' this Church chose this spot. I first visited this place on one of those 'educational' school trips that were the 'in thing' years ago when the church was still in use, my last visit was in 2012, when it was nice to see that my original memories of the site were correct and that the place was being cared for.



School trips??? Oh yes I remember them well They wouldn't do that now, far too dangerous, all that soft moss you can trip on and you could become emotionally scared for years if you became frightened in the graveyard.


----------

